
NixOS: A lasting impression - Jeaye
https://blog.jeaye.com/2017/07/30/nixos-revisited/
======
Jeaye
Relevant /r/NixOS post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NixOS/comments/6qk0zq/nixos_a_lasti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/NixOS/comments/6qk0zq/nixos_a_lasting_impression/)

